
Ask HN: Tools/Solution for Teaching Python in a BYOD Environment - codechoir
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m going to host a Python workshop for beginners (read: people who had no contact with programming whatsoever). The workshop will be held in a BYOD environment and I have next to no control over the devices of the participants. While I can give the prior instructions, both their technical knowledge and the amount of options will limit the amount of work (e.g. installing Anaconda) I can put on them. Hence, I thought of using some notebook solution (e.g. Jupyter Hub), but I haven&#x27;t really figured it out.<p>TL; DR: Has anyone found a viable solution for this kind of scenario that is free (more or less) and somewhat painless for both me and the participants?<p>Thanks!
======
acosmism
try using [https://gryd.us](https://gryd.us) \- for educators they have a
course management/autograding system and can scale on demand. its also free
for students

